# Moving to KL



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone can give me heads up on finances/cost living. 
We worked out we will have a net of 31k rpm net will that but sufficient to live on? Rent wise we are looking at Mount Kiara apt/Condo for 6000rpm or a little more. School fees are paid for and car/petrol/maintenance/insurance and health insurance/cover too.


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

Eviebell said:


> Just wondered if anyone can give me heads up on finances/cost living.
> We worked out we will have a net of 31k rpm net will that but sufficient to live on? Rent wise we are looking at Mount Kiara apt/Condo for 6000rpm or a little more. School fees are paid for and car/petrol/maintenance/insurance and health insurance/cover too.


That should be more than sufficient especially with all those other expenses being covered. Am also living in Mont Kiara - moved there two weeks ago - it is a nice area... still learning the locality myself but if you want any tips feel free to ask...

Just to give you an idea on 'costs' I ate yesterday at the Publika Mall food Court (near Mont Kiara) and had a meal and two soft drinks for about RM12.50 - Food is very cheap. Alcohol is relatively expensive (more similar to UK/Irish prices) - if you enjoy a drink with your food do not be surprised that the alcohol ends up costing more than the meal. 

Out of interest which part of Ireland do you originate from? Most of my family are Irish...


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm from southern Ireland!


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

Eviebell said:


> I'm from southern Ireland!


Well that narrows it down! My family are from the south too - Cavan and Leitrim to be more precise. Anyway, hope you found the feedback helpful...


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

I know a few people from there! I'm from Wicklow!


----------



## fredcheong (Jan 4, 2013)

I've posted up a rough estimation of cost in another thread called Cost of living advice.
You may refer to that and have an idea.

Basically 31k is more than enough like marketingman said as food are not that expensive here in KL. 

There's this groceries store called Cold Storage in Solaris Mont Kiara. Price is reasonable and they have a wide varieties of imported goods as well.

So there you go. Hope it clears things up for you.


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for that. I will have a look for your old thread. Can anyone advice on a reputable car dealer to approach for cars?

Is anyone familiar with Kiara 9, Kiaraville, Seni or 1888 Kiara developments? We are looming at apts in these places?? 

Thanks


----------



## nic.m (Jul 18, 2012)

Eviebell said:


> Thanks for that. I will have a look for your old thread. Can anyone advice on a reputable car dealer to approach for cars?
> 
> Is anyone familiar with Kiara 9, Kiaraville, Seni or 1888 Kiara developments? We are looming at apts in these places??
> 
> Thanks


I've looked at Kiara 9 it is very nice, only problem with Kiara 9 and 1888 (not sure if the other two are on this street as well) but it is a very busy street. Lots of traffic due to the international school.


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

nic.m said:


> I've looked at Kiara 9 it is very nice, only problem with Kiara 9 and 1888 (not sure if the other two are on this street as well) but it is a very busy street. Lots of traffic due to the international school.


I actually live in that street (Jalan Kiara 3) but only moved in just before Christmas and as a lot of people are away (and the school closed) for the Christmas New Year period have not really experienced bad traffic. 

Actually this morning was the worst so far (took about 10 minutes just to get to the end of the road) but not sure if the Garden International school has started back yet - so it could get worse!

With regard the apartment developments I am no expert but do know that Kiara 1888 is pretty decent and reasonably well maintained - particularly the poolside apartments in the lower block - I haven't seen the apartments in the 'tower', so cannot vouch for them. 

My recommendation would be not to take an apartment until you have visited it - even if the development looks nice. I don't know your situation but would suggest you take some temp accom (maybe a serviced apartment - i.e. Damas Suites & Residences KL | Service Apartments Sri Hartamas Kuala Lumpur - which is in the neighbourhood) and then visit the apartments before you settle on one.

Before I found my place I visited apartments in Kiara 1, The Mayfair (Sri Hartamas) and 'The Palms' - all of which were great looking developments on paper but either the apartment (or the development) looked a bit worn and shabby on closer inspection...

With regard cars are you planning to buy a new one? If so you shouldn't really have to worry about 'reputable' dealers if you go to the main authorised dealerships.

I hired a taxi and spent half a day visiting various dealerships in the Petaling Jaya area - all the main brands have big showrooms along the highway there and are as professional as any authorised car dealer I used in the UK. Not sure if the same levels of professionalism apply to second-hand dealers here - or what consumer protections you may have buying second hand - but buying a second hand car is always a bit hit and miss wherever you are...


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi are you familiar with 28 mont kiara? Or Seni? 
I am hoping my child gets into either Garden or Mont Kiara so I could cope living in Kiara 9 even with traffic lol!


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

Eviebell said:


> Hi are you familiar with 28 mont kiara? Or Seni?
> I am hoping my child gets into either Garden or Mont Kiara so I could cope living in Kiara 9 even with traffic lol!


I have seen Kiara 9 but I have not been in there. It looks pretty nice from the outside but appearances can be deceptive. It is on the edge of a Malay 'Kampong' (village) so depending what side of the building your are in you may get woken by the 5.30am Muslim call to prayer, if you are a light sleeper.

Seni I have not been too but I know the area - You do have the Publika and Solaris shopping/eating/drinking areas close by (Solaris in walking distance) so that is a bonus but traffic from there down to the Garden International School could be fun in the morning (but not insurmountable) - not sure what the 'back' route down is like in the mornings...

28 Mont Kiara looks fairly central to everything... but is not completed yet (according to the website).

Anyway made this map which may be useful - just click the pins for more info...

Mont Kiara - Google Maps


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

MarketingManMalaysia said:


> I have seen Kiara 9 but I have not been in there. It looks pretty nice from the outside but appearances can be deceptive. It is on the edge of a Malay 'Kampong' (village) so depending what side of the building your are in you may get woken by the 5.30am Muslim call to prayer, if you are a light sleeper.
> 
> Seni I have not been too but I know the area - You do have the Publika and Solaris shopping/eating/drinking areas close by (Solaris in walking distance) so that is a bonus but traffic from there down to the Garden International School could be fun in the morning (but not insurmountable) - not sure what the 'back' route down is like in the mornings...
> 
> ...


Thanks a million. That's really helpful!


----------

